# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته تحصیلی با کارنامه سبر چجوریه؟

## king of konkur

سلام. من روانشناسی شیراز قبول شدم و پشیمونم. میخوام تغییرش بدم به دامپزشکی شهرکرد که فکر میکنم آوردم. الان کارنامه سبز 26 ام میاد. من باید برم شیراز ثبت نام کنم بعد از طریق کارنامه سبز اقدام کنم یا نه همینجوری صبر کنم ببینم کارنامه سبز کی میاد بعد بی ثبت نام اقدام کنم؟ اصن چجوریه شرایطش؟ والا این سهمیه 5 درصدی گ/ه زد به نتیجه. اگه منطقه دو بودم حداقل الان شنوایی بودم. نمیدونم. لطفا راهنمایی کنید. میشه قبل همون ترم یک من برم دام؟

----------


## king of konkur

و الان آزاد هم هست. من منتظر ازاد با سوابق تحصیلی و با آزمونم هستم. الان باید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم؟!

----------


## king of konkur

تورو خداااااا یکی راهنمایی کنههههههه

----------


## nalisa

سلام این لینک رو بخون همه چی رو توضیح داده
کارنامه نهایی 97 | کارنامه سبز یا کارنامه نهایی چیست - انتقالی با کارنامه سبز

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام این لینک رو بخون همه چی رو توضیح داده
> کارنامه نهایی 97 | کارنامه سبز یا کارنامه نهایی چیست - انتقالی با کارنامه سبز


نوشته ترم اولو باید بخونم بعد ببینم میشه انتقالی گرفت یا ن! شت! خب من این رشته رو نمیخوام. قاعدتا باید شنوایی قبول میشدم. چرا واقعا راهی نیست :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## INFERNAL

ببین تا به حال کسی رو ندیدم که نتونه با کارنامه سبز انتقالی بگیره
شما باید همون دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی بعدش بیوفتی دنبال کاغذ بازی های مبدا و مقصد

----------


## king of konkur

> ببین تا به حال کسی رو ندیدم که نتونه با کارنامه سبز انتقالی بگیره
> شما باید همون دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی بعدش بیوفتی دنبال کاغذ بازی های مبدا و مقصد


پس میشه؟ اقا دمت گرم. فقط ی چیزی هیشکی جواب نمیده اینو من الان میخوام ببینم ازاد بی ازمون و با ازمون چی قبول شدم! بعدشنبه باید برم شیراز ثبت نام. چیکار باید بکنم؟ خب ی موقع بی ازمونه رشتم بهتر بود. اونموقع چی؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> پس میشه؟ اقا دمت گرم. فقط ی چیزی هیشکی جواب نمیده اینو من الان میخوام ببینم ازاد بی ازمون و با ازمون چی قبول شدم! بعدشنبه باید برم شیراز ثبت نام. چیکار باید بکنم؟ خب ی موقع بی ازمونه رشتم بهتر بود. اونموقع چی؟


جوابش تا اون موقع نمیاد؟
ببین بهتره اصن موقع ثبت نام که میری اونجا با خود آموزشت صحبت کنی

----------


## king of konkur

> جوابش تا اون موقع نمیاد؟
> ببین بهتره اصن موقع ثبت نام که میری اونجا با خود آموزشت صحبت کنی


بی ازمون فکر نکنم تا شنبه بیاد. پس برم شیراز؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> بی ازمون فکر نکنم تا شنبه بیاد. پس برم شیراز؟


اصن اول شماره آموزش رو پیدا کن و زنگ بزن،این کار بهتره

----------


## king of konkur

> اصن اول شماره آموزش رو پیدا کن و زنگ بزن،این کار بهتره


هرچی زنگ زدم کسی برنداشت

----------


## shams12

> هرچی زنگ زدم کسی برنداشت


         بهترین روش که به ذهنم میرسه رو بهت : قطعا منتظر جمعه بمون ----بعد برای روان شیراز(اگه میخوای بری دام ) ثبت نام کن -----سپس وقتی 26 ام سبز اومد بر اساس اینکه مثلا دام شهر کرد میاری نامه بزن به سنجش(همون سایت سبزه) بعدا زمان اعلام شده برو سایت سنجش پروفایل خودت رو چک کن ببین چی جواب دادن ---اگر که با درخواستتون موافقت شده باشه خیلی راحت شما به مثلا دام شهرکرد سر کلاس میرید

----------


## qazl

> هرچی زنگ زدم کسی برنداشت


اگ نزدیک تهرانی میتونی مستقیما اقدام کنی...کارتو قشنگ راه میندازن...پارسال ک برای اعتراض رفتیم تهران...پسره ی هفته قبل کنکور طی ی درگیری متاسفانه یکی از شش هاشو از دست داده..بود و ی رشته ایی تو گیلان اورده بود...گف من نمیتونم توی محیط رطوبت زیده باشم...کارنامه سبزشو چک کردن و دیدن شیمی محض تهرانو میاره...دیگ فرستادنش برای تهران...
ولی خب..اون موقعه درس یکی دو روز برعد از انتخاب رشتها بود...ک عوض کرد...نه ثبت نامی چیزی...

----------


## INFERNAL

> هرچی زنگ زدم کسی برنداشت


دهن سرویسا هر وقت کارت جای دولتی گیر میوفته اشکتو در میارن،طرفای صبح زنگ بزن
اگرم جواب ندادن مجبوری بری

----------


## INFERNAL

> اگ نزدیک تهرانی میتونی مستقیما اقدام کنی...کارتو قشنگ راه میندازن...پارسال ک برای اعتراض رفتیم تهران...پسره ی هفته قبل کنکور طی ی درگیری متاسفانه یکی از شش هاشو از دست داده..بود و ی رشته ایی تو گیلان اورده بود...گف من نمیتونم توی محیط رطوبت زیده باشم...کارنامه سبزشو چک کردن و دیدن شیمی محض تهرانو میاره...دیگ فرستادنش برای تهران...
> ولی خب..اون موقعه درس یکی دو روز برعد از انتخاب رشتها بود...ک عوض کرد...نه ثبت نامی چیزی...


بعد از ثبت نامم میشه
سال بالایی خودمون ترم 1 رو بابل خوند بعد واسه ترم 2 اومد سمنان
ولی خب این هر دوجا دندون بود

----------

